# Should i practice on my piano or on my keyboard?



## arts

I hurt my right wrist last week while practicing on my piano. My doctor said that I pulled my muscle. My wrist is wrapped up now.
I like the sound from my piano a lot better than my keyboard. Should I practice on my piano or on my keyboard after my break?

Here is me playing on my keyboard. I need to play faster on this one.






Thanks.

-Elena House :angel:


----------



## Philip

i am not a pianist but all the pianists i know prefer a piano over any keyboard. of course a digital keyboard is very practical when you don't have access to a real piano.


----------



## Rasa

Definitely play on a piano all the time if you have one. the keys of a keyboard don't have any suitable resistance, and I find I strain myself against them to create dynamics that aren't there (like there would be on a real piano).

Make sure to always (actively) check if you're playing with relaxed muscles. If something starts to hurt, try to acknowledge if you're unconciously tensing part of your body. Take a break until it goes over, never try to play through the pain in practice.


----------



## kv466

If you've got the real thing there should be no reason to use the keyboard at home...even if you're healing, you gotta feel the real deal...i liked your tempo just fine, btw...aside from the few flounders it was pretty nice...keep it up


----------



## Sofronitsky

Your hands are hurt? Don't practice at all.


----------



## arts

Thank you. I have not be able to play piano for 2 weeks. I really hope that I can start take my lesson again next week.

Thank you for the advice.

Elena House


----------



## emma

arts said:


> I hurt my right wrist last week while practicing on my piano. My doctor said that I pulled my muscle. My wrist is wrapped up now.
> I like the sound from my piano a lot better than my keyboard. Should I practice on my piano or on my keyboard after my break?
> 
> Here is me playing on my keyboard. I need to play faster on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Elena House :angel:


You are so good) I really like you, keep practicing after your recovery. Try to sit a little bit higher so your elbow will be higher your wrist.


----------



## Yoshi

While you're hurt, it's better you don't practise at all till you're healed. If you're fine already, practise on a real piano as much as you can to be used to the feel of the keys.


----------



## GoldenKey

Umm... Question: You injure it while practicing? If so, you're practicing wrong. It should never hurt to play- if it starts to hurt while practicing, stop and relax. I'd say take a break from playing so you don't reinjure it- it's hard for the muscle to heal- that's why your hand is wrapped: to prevent injury. Always choose piano over keyboard and find a qualified instructor. Email me if you want more info about finding the right teacher. Good luck.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Always practice on real piano to acquire the strength if you're playing Beethoven, Liszt or Chopin, mostly Liszt.. to manage to play all the notes without speeding or slower the notes. Keyboards don't help at all since you're playing on a piano like bosendorfer 290. Since you are hurt, rest a bit, don't make harsh movements with your hands while playing... avoid playing 8th's or 9th's all along.


----------



## Irfan

Personally, I say practice on a piano at all times as the weight is much better. Take this example, you're lifting weights in a gym, carrying 40 lbs dumbells. If you can carry 40 lbs, you can definitely carry 20 lbs. But if you start out on 20 lbs, it's impossible to immediately switch to 40 lbs. Same thing with a piano and a keyboard: a piano is heavier and you can feel the dynamics perfectly.

I liked your performance, but there are some serious issues with posture I have to mention:
1) Remove your watch. Never every play the piano or keyboard with a watch or ring in your hand. I wear a heavy watch normally, but I always take it off before playing - it makes your hand feel much lighter, believe me.
2) Try and get a slightly higher stool to make sure that your elbows are on the same level as your wrist (or slightly higher). Try not to get your elbows too high. As a rule of thumb, the angle between your wrist and elbow cannot exceed 15 degrees and your elbows should always be on the same level (or higher) than your wrist, never lower than it.
3) Try and lower your wrists. Just relax your hand completely and press your wrist slightly down so that you can see the back of your palm bending upwards when playing.
4) Very important. I can see some tension you have while playing. Especially near your shoulders and wrist. Try to relax your shoulders and keep them low. Not too low that you're curving your back though. Just keep it slightly low and relaxed.

Best of luck with your future piano playing


----------

